# World Predator and Wild Hog Expo AND Modern Sporting Arms Expo



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Is anyone going to this? April 19-21 in Waco, Texas. Three days. Two shows. One location. They have a lot of exhibitors and seminars. Predator calling contest. Predator and Pig Rig Competition. Taxidermy Competition. Sounds like a literal Texas-style huntin' extravaganza to me. Brian "Pigman" Quaca will be there. He and I can compare hogs. I might have him topped, but we'll see. He does have a TV show with makeup artists making his pigs look pretty. Do we have anyone on this site who wants to give a seminar? There are opportunities. Just sayin'! I think I'm going.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pigman....LOL Yeah that's the name I want people to call me....isn't Kramer still after him ?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Im planning on attending along with several more of the MFK Game Calls Pro-Staff. Going to be fun!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

DesertGhost said:


> Im planning on attending along with several more of the MFK Game Calls Pro-Staff. Going to be fun!


Awesome! I will look you guys up when I get there! Will you have a booth? Seminar? Will you be entering the calling contest?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Pigman....LOL Yeah that's the name I want people to call me....isn't Kramer still after him ?


Hey! Us pig hunters need love, too!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

HunterGatherer said:


> Awesome! I will look you guys up when I get there! Will you have a booth? Seminar? Will you be entering the calling contest?


yes we will have at least one booth. there will be several of us in the calling contest as well. its going to be interesting


----------

